# Najam Sethi's "memorable" picture as recruit of BLA terror group in 1973



## pkuser2k12

*Najam Sethi's "memorable" picture as recruit of BLA terror group in 1973*

*Fighting against the Pakistan Army*




*



*


​*Details:*


*Najam Sethi(London Group) BLA terror links:*



*In 70s Najam Sethi and like mindeds were brought to London for "studies"*

*On his return Najam Sethi fought along side BLA in Baluchistan*

*This was told by Asad Rehman in an interview *

*Asad Rehman is brother of Daily Time editor Rashid Rehman*



*Challenge Najam Sethi to go to courts against the accuser:*



*Mubashir Lucman invited Najam Sethi to sue Asad Reham in courts "If he can"*

*This has been told by Senior Journalist Talat Hussain as well.*



*Najam Sethi's (few) known assets in USA:*



*Najam Sethi has an appartment roughy account for 9 crore 80 lacks roughly 1 million $ today *

*Documents shown as evidence in video above source is Newyork department of finance and city registrar,attested by United states council,Attested by city registration office *

*Signatures of Najam Sethi his name and Robert Hawkins vice in US council signatures present and other designated agents. *


@Leader @Jazzbot @chauvunist @RangerPK @Jzaib @Zarvan


@Slav Defence @mafiya @Peaceful Civilian @ice_man @Side-Winder @jaibi @ajpirzada


@W.11 @Spring Onion @F.O.X @forcetrip @Pakistanisage @Khan_patriot @airmarshal
​

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Leader

If there are solid evidence, why wasnt he trialed or exposed? clearly qualifies as a traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Leader said:


> If there are solid evidence, why wasnt he trialed or exposed? clearly qualifies as a traitor.




Sir Arshad Rehman who reported this challenged Najam sethi to go to courts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

pkuser2k12 said:


> Sir Arshad Rehman who reported this challenged Najam sethi to go to courts



Najam Sethi probably joined terrorist group as a CIA agent against Pakistan Army... I dont think so he was ideologically driven. he was and he is State department's boy !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

Leader said:


> Najam Sethi probably joined terrorist group as a CIA agent against Pakistan Army... I dont think so he was ideologically driven. he was and he is State department's boy !!


Not everything is done by CIA RAW and MOSSAD.

--

I reserve my judgement until more info comes to light. A few pictures don't tell the whole story. If he really was a traitor, I can guarantee that the ISI would want to have a "word" with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Leader said:


> Najam Sethi probably joined terrorist group as a CIA agent against Pakistan Army... I dont think so he was ideologically driven. he was and he is State department's boy !!




He was a Marxist at the time and Pakistan was at loggerheads with everything to do with Marx. The Baloch Insurgency was also supported by Soviet Union through Iraq, so Najam Sethi was more likely the KGB's home boy!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Leader

That Guy said:


> Not everything is done by CIA RAW and MOSSAD.
> 
> --
> 
> I reserve my judgement until more info comes to light. A few pictures don't tell the whole story. If he really was a traitor, I can guarantee that the ISI would want to have a "word" with him.



he was picked up by IB in 1997 but was released on foreign pressure. he is american agent there are no two opinions about it.



Icarus said:


> He was a Marxist at the time and Pakistan was at loggerheads with everything to do with Marx. *The Baloch Insurgency was also supported by Soviet Union through Iraq,* so Najam Sethi was more likely the KGB's home boy!



thats a long shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Leader said:


> he was picked up by IB in 1997 but was released on foreign pressure. he is american agent there are no two opinions about it.
> 
> 
> 
> thats a long shot.




There were raids on Iraqi Consulate and Diplomatic Centers from where maps of Iranian and Pakistani Balochistan were discovered, arms and ammunition were also recovered. Let me try to find you a link.

If only I can find that book, it was a huge scandal, there's bound to be something on the net on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

Icarus said:


> He was a Marxist at the time and Pakistan was at loggerheads with everything to do with Marx. The Baloch Insurgency was also supported by Soviet Union through Iraq, so Najam Sethi was more likely the KGB's home boy!



He is also in love with our sworn friend bharat

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

Icarus said:


> There were raids on Iraqi Consulate and Diplomatic Centers from where maps of Iranian and Pakistani Balochistan were discovered, arms and ammunition were also recovered. Let me try to find you a link.
> 
> If only I can find that book, it was a huge scandal, there's bound to be something on the net on it.



fair enough but my speculation is that Najam Sethi was a CIA agent back then too. he got inside to explore Soviet links maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Spring Onion said:


> He is also in love with our sworn friend bharat


aren't you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Leader said:


> fair enough but my speculation is that Najam Sethi was a CIA agent back then too. he got inside to explore Soviet links maybe?



Najam Sethi is what we call "A thaali ka Baingan". He wrote against the Army extensively and was considered a danger to the state, he was picked up as you yourself have pointed out, yet when Musharraf took power, he and Jugnu Mohsin had a dance party at their place to celebrate. 

Honestly, when I look at how many people's dirt I know, I think that there's little difference between an int officer and a girl who reads those gossip magazines.....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

I don't know if he is BLA or not, one thing i know is that he is as corrupt as a person can get. Absolutely hate him, cant bear to watch him on TV, always wish the worst for him.  Not joking, i am serious.

Personally i have never heard anything from him that can be accounted as pro-Pakistan. That was some time ago that i came across a few of his BRIGHT MIND INTELACTUAL ideas and since then i feel like breaking my TV when he is on it!! 

Shit of a guy really

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icarus

Arsalan said:


> I don't know if he is BLA or not, one thing i know is that he is as corrupt as a person can get. Absolutely hate him, cant bear to watch him on TV, always wish the worst for him.  Not joking, i am serious.
> 
> Personally i have never heard anything from him that can be accounted as pro-Pakistan. That was some time ago that i came across a few of his BRIGHT MIND INTELACTUAL ideas and since then i feel like breaking my TV when he is on it!!
> 
> Shit of a guy really




A scumbag he is but you have to hand it to him, the man is one of our few mainstream newsmen with a sense of analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Icarus said:


> Najam Sethi is what we call "A thaali ka Baingan". He wrote against the Army extensively and was considered a danger to the state, he was picked up as you yourself have pointed out, yet when Musharraf took power, he and Jugnu Mohsin had a dance party at their place to celebrate.
> 
> Honestly, when I look at how many people's dirt I know, *I think that there's little difference between an int officer and a girl who reads those gossip magazines*.....lol



hahaha... a friend of mine is in NAB, he says the same !! 



Icarus said:


> A scumbag he is but you have to hand it to him, the man is one of our few mainstream newsmen with a sense of analysis.



that I disagree. he speaks every word with an agenda given to him !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan_patriot

Najam Sethi was and probably is a pawn of the CIA, he is a hypocrite to his core with a calm demeanor on the outside but inside he is as crooked as they come, he is not a patriot of the state of Pakistan. He is not as stupid as Kamran Khan and only makes subtle anti-state and anti-army comments, he is one slick tongued mofo, this makes him the most dangerous kind of mofo.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

I used to think the same, but all these anchors have a pre-set agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Icarus said:


> A scumbag he is but you have to hand it to him, the man is one of our few mainstream newsmen with a *sense of analysis*.



    no he has none.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

Spring Onion said:


> no he has none.




Matter of opinion, I guess. His analysis of government actions especially in the legal realm have been accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> Najam Sethi is what we call "A thaali ka Baingan". He wrote against the Army extensively and was considered a danger to the state, he was picked up as you yourself have pointed out, yet when Musharraf took power, he and Jugnu Mohsin had a dance party at their place to celebrate.
> 
> *Honestly, when I look at how many people's dirt I know, I think that there's little difference between an int officer and a girl who reads those gossip magazines.....lol*



Beraaa gharaaak !  

So what do you have on me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Icarus said:


> A scumbag he is but you have to hand it to him, the man is one of our few mainstream newsmen with a sense of analysis.



It is the respect for you @Icarus and that of the forum that is stopping me to unleash my fury on this scum bag 
Sense of analysis? he is one of the MOST biased journalist i ever came across. He will analyze everyone and find something to mention that is anti-Pakistan and portraying the negative image of Pakistan

Our people are mad really. I mean, i know his program have high ratings, but so do Mubashir Luqman. Now after all we know about Mubashir, i feel sorry to say that these ratings are NOT an authentic measure. Aik chawal ha tu dosra us sa bara chawal

Please!! I am not saying a word more about this son of ------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Icarus said:


> Matter of opinion, I guess. His analysis of government actions especially in the legal realm have been accurate.



some years back I was very aggressive about state policies and certain doings, but now I have realized these people set out an agenda to malign State, in the eyes of Youth.. thats why I view them very critically now..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Leader said:


> Najam Sethi probably joined terrorist group as a CIA agent against Pakistan Army... I dont think so he was ideologically driven. he was and he is State department's boy !!



I knew something was fishy about Najam Sethi before. How the hell did he become caretaker CM of Punjab? Was Pakistan's elections all ready fixed? These are very important questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> Beraaa gharaaak !
> 
> So what do you have on me ?




Siri Paye, Need I say more?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> Siri Paye, Need I say more?



I'm not a Siri Paye person myself; I find them far too sticky !  

Nihari is my food of choice !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

why not ISI do something about such peoples ? they are traitors and try to harm national security so why not just execute them ? intelligence agencies give them time to grow from larva to big butterfly's and than once they become full DOgs they come and bite army and intelligence agencies !
what the Fcuk ISI do ?? kill them and put the responsibility on some terrorist group ,


----------



## Leader

Just like some middle-class young Pakistanis who fought a guerrilla war against the Soviet army in Afghanistan, the London Group too fought a war against an army(read aka Pakistan army) they thought was unjust.

Smokers’ Corner: The thin red line - DAWN.COM

so its clear that najam sethi did fight against Pakistan army. he should apologize for being a traitor and should be trialed in military court, nowe we have PPO ! @Icarus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

rockstar08 said:


> why not ISI do something about such peoples ? they are traitors and try to harm national security so why not just execute them ? intelligence agencies give them time to grow from larva to big butterfly's and than once they become full DOgs they come and bite army and intelligence agencies !
> what the Fcuk ISI do ?? kill them and put the responsibility on some terrorist group ,




remember case of journalist killed in Islamabad

blame was put on ISI and whole media stated jumping

blame was that journalist who was killed wrote against Pak Army so that is why he was killed but reality is every second Pakistani journalist disses against Pak army how many ever harmed ?


----------



## Sugarcane

So, This sh!t is getting serious, couple of weeks ago @BATMAN posted his picture with BLA here but at that time he couldn't back with credible source. But anyway it's good that media persons have started pulling the chaddis of each other, let them expose each other like politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Leader said:


> If there are solid evidence, why wasnt he trialed or exposed? clearly qualifies as a traitor.


There was solid proof against Iftikhar ch. but Imran Khan had him restored in most illegal fashion!
Enjoy democrazy.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Interesting Tweet:*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431807107633909760


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

In soviet Pakistan .. Traitors get money n a shitload of airtime .. 

Nothing surprising..

As for Mubashir luqman .. He's also an ***..ole..


----------



## Indischer

Yaar, from which angle is that guy looking like Najam Sethi. Mubashir Luqman seems to be reaching new lows in yellow journalism and personal attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Spring Onion said:


> He is also in love with our sworn friend bharat


That makes him double agent or perhaps US is using his agent to please India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

Flag of the Baloch Liberation Front (BLF) – a left-wing Baloch militant outfit that was one of the leading Baloch separatist guerrilla groups during the Balochistan insurgency in the 1970s.
A rudimentary ‘study circle’ was formed in London (in 1969) by some Marxist Pakistani students studying in colleges and universities there.
There were about 25 such students in the group who used to meet to discuss various left-wing movements and literature.
They also began publishing a magazine called ‘_Pakistan Zindabad_’ that (in 1971) had to be smuggled into Pakistan because it was highly critical of the Pakistani military’s role in the former East Pakistan.
The magazine helped the group to forge a relationship with some Baloch nationalists who invited the group members to travel to Balochistan and help the nationalists set into motion some education related projects.
After the loss of East Pakistan in 1971, the populist PPP had formed a new elected government at the centre, whereas the leftist NAP was heading the provincial government in Balochistan.
In 1973, the PPP regime accused NAP of fostering a separatist movement in Balochistan and dismissed it.
In reaction, hordes of Baloch tribesmen picked up arms and triggered a full-fledged guerrilla war against the Pakistan Army.

he offices of the party in Quetta soon after the NAP regime in Balochistan was dismissed by Prime Minster Bhutto in 1973.
About five members of the London Club decided to quit their studies in London, travel back to Pakistan and join the insurgency on the Baloch nationalists’ side.
They were all between the ages of 20 and 25, came from well-off families and none of them were Baloch.
Four were from the Punjab province and included Najam Sethi, Ahmed Rashid, and brothers Rashid and Asad Rehman. One was from a Pakistani Hindu family: Dalip Dass.
All wanted to use the Balochistan situation to ‘trigger a communist revolution in Pakistan.’
Dass was the son of a senior officer in the Pakistan Air Force. After his schooling in Pakistan, he had joined the Oxford University in the late 1960s where he became a committed Marxist.
soon travelled to London to join Oxford University before secretly returning to Pakistan to join the Baloch guerrilla fighters in the mountains of Balochistan. Asad and Rashid Rehman were sons of Justice SA Rehman who had been a close colleague of the founder of Pakistan, Muhammad Ali Jinnah. Najam Sethi came from a well-to-do middle-class family in Lahore and so did Ahmad Rashid whose family hailed from Rawalpindi. All five members had travelled to England to study in prestigious British universities. Initially, they were energised by the left-wing student movements that erupted across the world (including Pakistan) in the late 1960s. When they reached their respective universities in London, they got involved in the student movements there but kept an eye on the developments in Pakistan where a student movement had managed to force out the country’s first military dictator, Ayub Khan (in 1969). The study group honed its knowledge of Marxism, but also began studying revolutionary guerrilla manuals authored by such communist revolutionaries as Che Guevara, Carlos Marighella and Frantz Fanon. When a civil war between the Pakistan Army and Bengali nationalists began in 1971 in former East Pakistan, the group, that originally consisted of about 25 Pakistani students studying in England, began to publish a magazine called ‘Pakistan Zindabad’ that severely criticised the role of the Pakistani establishment in East Pakistan. The magazine was smuggled into Pakistan and then distributed in the country by Pakistani left-wing student groups such as the National Students Federation (NSF) that had also led the movement against the Ayub regime. One of the issues of the magazine fell into the hands of some veteran left-wing Baloch nationalist leaders in Balochistan. One of them was Sher Muhammad Marri who at once sent Muhammad Babha to London to make contact with the publishers of the magazine




Baloch fighters in 1968. Najam Sethi leading the........
Muhammad Babha whose family was settled in Karachi, met the members of the study circle in London and communicated Marri’s invitation to them to visit Balochistan. Seven members of the circle agreed to travel to Balochistan. However, two backed out, leaving just five. All five decided to travel back to Pakistan without telling their families who still thought they were studying in England. The years 1971 and 1972 were spent learning the Baloch language and customs, and handling and usage of weapons – especially by Asad Rehman, Ahmad Rashid and Dalip Dass who would eventually join the Baloch resistance fighters in the mountains once the insurgency began in 1973. Najam Sethi and Rashid Rehman stationed themselves in Karachi to secretly raise funds for the armed movement. Each one of them believed that the government’s move against the NAP regime was akin to the establishment’s attitude towards the Bengalis of the former East Pakistan (that broke away in 1971 to become the independent Bengali state of Bangladesh). The young men’s parents all thought their sons were in London, studying. It was only in 1974 when the government revealed their names that the parents came to know. The three men in the mountains took active part in the conflict, facing an army that used heavy weaponry and helicopters that were supplied by the Shah of Iran and piloted by Iranian pilots. All three had also changed their look to suit the attire and appearance of their Baloch comrades





Balochistan with his group of Baloch fighters in 1974. 

First to fall was the 23-year-old Dalip Daas. In 1974, while being driven in a jeep with a Baloch comrade and a sympathetic Kurd driver into the neighbouring Sindh province for a meeting with a Sindhi nationalist, the jeep was stopped at a military check-post on the Balochistan-Sindh border. Daas and his Baloch comrade were asked to stay while the driver was allowed to go. Many believe the driver was an informant of the military. Daas was taken in by the military and shifted to interrogation cells in Quetta and then the interior Sindh. There he was tortured and must have died because he was never seen again. He vanished. For years friends and family of Daas have tried to find his body, but to no avail. He remains ‘missing.




A transformed Dalip Daas just before his arrest, torture and death.

After Daas’ disappearance, Rashid Rehman who was operating with Najam Sethi in Karachi went deeper underground.
In 1976, the 28-year-old Sethi’s cover was blown and he was picked up by the military and thrown into solitary confinement.
More than 5,000 Baloch men and women lost their lives in the war that ended when the PPP regime was toppled in a reactionary military coup in 1977.
Asad and Rashid Rehman remained underground till 1978 before departing for Kabul and then to London.
Ahmed Rashid also escaped to London.
Asad returned to Pakistan in 1980 before going back, this time to escape the right-wing dictatorship of Ziaul Haq.
He again returned to the country and became a passionate human rights activist and continued speaking for the rights of the Baloch till his death in 2013.

A transformed Dalip Daas just before his arrest, torture and death.
After Daas’ disappearance, Rashid Rehman who was operating with Najam Sethi in Karachi went deeper underground.
In 1976, the 28-year-old Sethi’s cover was blown and he was picked up by the military and thrown into solitary confinement.
More than 5,000 Baloch men and women lost their lives in the war that ended when the PPP regime was toppled in a reactionary military coup in 1977.
Asad and Rashid Rehman remained underground till 1978 before departing for Kabul and then to London.
Ahmed Rashid also escaped to London.
Asad returned to Pakistan in 1980 before going back, this time to escape the right-wing dictatorship of Ziaul Haq.
He again returned to the country and became a passionate human rights activist and continued speaking for the rights of the Baloch till.





Asad Rehman in 2012. He passed away in 2013.

fter his release in 1978, Najam Sethi became a successful publisher and progressive journalist. Today he is also known as a celebrated political analyst and a popular TV personality - 




Najam Sethi in 2012. Today he is one of the leading liberal voices and political analysts on mainstream TV in Pakistan. Ahmad Rashid travelled to England, became a journalist and then a highly respected and best-selling political author and expert on the politics of Afghanistan and Pakistan





Ahmad Rashid in 2009
Rashid Rehman returned to Pakistan from London and became a leading journalist and editor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

BATMAN said:


> There was solid proof against Iftikhar ch. but Imran Khan had him restored in most illegal fashion!
> Enjoy democrazy.



ch iftikhar also legalized the illegal musharraf. and now the coward is running from pillar to post to save his arse from the long arms of the law


----------



## OrionHunter

He ain't Nijam Sethi. He is Sher Muhammad Marri, according to the description in the pic below.





_Sher Muhammad Marri (third from left) with Baloch fighters in 1968._

However, Najam Sethi was a member of the London Group that Joined BLF to fight against the State of Pakistan.

Details here....Najam Sethi Member of the London Group Joined BLF Separatist group to Fight Against the State of Pakistan


----------



## Spring Onion

Ahmed rashid is also said to be once part of baloch terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan javed

Seriosuly, I am shocked to know this.All the while I thought Najam Sethi was a nice guy.Never took him for anti state and anti army.


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> I'm not a Siri Paye person myself; I find them far too sticky !
> 
> Nihari is my food of choice !




What kind of Butt are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan javed

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Interesting Tweet:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431807107633909760


Yaar ye maulana zafar ali nahi..Ch. Rehmat Ali hain..


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Every sane person in pakistan is labeled as traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Icarus said:


> What kind of Butt are you?


He is a bhatt.. 

Regardless of who did what, Sethi has fairly good analysis of situations in various aspects(and along with his Oracle Chirya and Munna) is the person to watch if you want to get a good inkling of what is about to happen or going to happen.



Bhai Zakir said:


> Every sane person in pakistan is labeled as traitor.


Because most sane men argue with facts and analysis.. the rest only have shallow rhetoric. When you have no substance, you resort to desperate measures such as screaming, labelling people and generally showing your educational,and intellectual background. whilst ruining any respect of your own family that you have.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

BATMAN said:


> There was solid proof against Iftikhar ch. but Imran Khan had him restored in most illegal fashion!
> Enjoy democrazy.




Single out IK and throw entire shit on him as always, what kind of hypocrites people can become.. 

-------------------

On Topic, whatever you guys say about Najam Shitty. He's the PCB head now against all odds, and now this Mr. 35 Punctures is gonna redefine PCB Laws and will hold free and fair elections of PCB body..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bit confusing guys.. was he a BLA terrorist or a puncturewala?


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> What kind of Butt are you?



So far as I know - I'm *Perfection Incarnate* for I am the finest work of the Almighty !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Leader said:


> ch iftikhar also legalized the illegal musharraf. and now the coward is running from pillar to post to save his arse from the long arms of the law



At that time he could not be punished for the crimes, he did in future!
IK had him restored, in illegal fashion.... and as of his long march country was paralyzed and country is still suffering from the out come of long march.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

ML has retracted his statement about picture as it's not of NS, so i think this thread need to be locked

@Aeronaut @Oscar @WebMaster


----------



## RAMPAGE

Luqman is making a lot of enemies


----------



## MastanKhan

Icarus said:


> There were raids on Iraqi Consulate and Diplomatic Centers from where maps of Iranian and Pakistani Balochistan were discovered, arms and ammunition were also recovered. Let me try to find you a link.
> 
> If only I can find that book, it was a huge scandal, there's bound to be something on the net on it.


 
Hi,

I remember it---I was 16 years old at that time---some crates fell down at the airport---one cracked open---it was full of weapons----other crates were then opened and all shipment was guns and ammo----. I believe---if I am not forgetting---Bhutto ran a train with display of these weapons from pindi to karachi.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

BATMAN said:


> There was solid proof against Iftikhar ch. but Imran Khan had him restored in most illegal fashion!
> Enjoy democrazy.


 
Hi,

The problem with Musharraf was that he could not stick his knife in upto the hilt. He would start something and then be pressurized by his colleagues and let the others walk free.

The damage that Iftikhar Ch has done to pakistan is immense---maybe it will take 25 years to re-coupe.

Musharraf is no coward---he is utilizing his legal rights as best as he can---like anyone else would.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

*More proof to back Mubashir Lucman's claim of Najam Sethi being a BLA terrorist*​



*Dr Shahid Masood* said it yesterday in his program of Sethi being involved in Baluchistan terrorism


*Major Rtd Ikram Sehgal *handled Baluchistan in that era and Dr Shaid said Ikram Sehgal can vouch for Najam sethis terrorist activities


*Najam sethi was in prison for 8 months and was freed after immensity by Zia ul haq but he was with baloch insurgents*


​


*Shahid Masood says Nawaz framed treason case against Najam Sethi, IB caught Him but ISI saved him*


*Involved in Baloch insurgency *


*Saturday*


*15-02-2104*












*About Ikram Sehgal*










​Ikram Sehgal completed Senior Cambridge and FSc from Lawrence College, Ghoragali. 

He attended Murari Chand (MC) College, Sylhet and Notre Dame College, Dhaka before graduating from Pakistan Military Academy (PMA), Kakul. 

Commissioned into 2E Bengal (Junior Tigers) in Oct 1965, the infantry unit his father raised in 1949, he served in Army Aviation (fixed wing and Helicopter Pilot) from 1968 to 1971. 

Taken PW in April 1971, in then East Pakistan, he was the first Pakistani PW to escape from India in July 1971. 

Joining 44 Punjab (now 4 Sindh) in Nov 1971, he was given battlefield promotion to the rank of Major on Dec 13, 1971, leaving the Army on Jan 24, 1974.

He worked as a commercial pilot before starting his own business in 1977.

A regular columnist in the print media since 1987, he graduated to his own TV Talk Show. Member of international organizations like the prestigious World Economic Forum (WEF), International Organization for Migration (IOM), etc. Ikram Sehgal is presently Chairman Pathfinder G4S, Pakistan.



@Leader @Jazzbot @chauvunist @RangerPK @Jzaib @Zarvan​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

*More proof to back Mubashir Lucman's claim of Najam Sethi being a BLA terrorist*






*Zaid Hamid is in courts against Najam Sethi with proof that he was in London Comrade group and was Baloch insurgent*


*Najam Sethi was in prison for 8 months and was freed after Zia's amnesty *


*Saturday *


*15-02-2014*











@Leader @Jazzbot @chauvunist @RangerPK @Jzaib @Zarvan​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

pkuser2k12 said:


> Zaid Hamid is in courts against Najam Sethi



Why not PTI go to courts against NSethi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secularpakistani

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Najam Sethi's "memorable" picture as recruit of BLA terror group in 1973*
> 
> *Fighting against the Pakistan Army*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ​*Details:*
> 
> 
> *Najam Sethi(London Group) BLA terror links:*
> 
> 
> 
> *In 70s Najam Sethi and like mindeds were brought to London for "studies"*
> 
> *On his return Najam Sethi fought along side BLA in Baluchistan*
> 
> *This was told by Asad Rehman in an interview *
> 
> *Asad Rehman is brother of Daily Time editor Rashid Rehman*
> 
> 
> 
> *Challenge Najam Sethi to go to courts against the accuser:*
> 
> 
> *Mubashir Lucman invited Najam Sethi to sue Asad Reham in courts "If he can"*
> 
> *This has been told by Senior Journalist Talat Hussain as well.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Najam Sethi's (few) known assets in USA:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Najam Sethi has an appartment roughy account for 9 crore 80 lacks roughly 1 million $ today *
> 
> *Documents shown as evidence in video above source is Newyork department of finance and city registrar,attested by United states council,Attested by city registration office *
> 
> *Signatures of Najam Sethi his name and Robert Hawkins vice in US council signatures present and other designated agents. *
> 
> 
> @Leader @Jazzbot @chauvunist @RangerPK @Jzaib @Zarvan
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence @mafiya @Peaceful Civilian @ice_man @Side-Winder @jaibi @ajpirzada
> 
> 
> @W.11 @Spring Onion @F.O.X @forcetrip @Pakistanisage @Khan_patriot @airmarshal
> ​


Just hang this traitor in public..


----------



## pkuser2k12

BATMAN said:


> Why not PTI go to courts against NSethi?




Imran said yesterday to Najam sethi please go in courts and* "make my day"*

If pti go to courts Najam Sethi will have no case to defend he will just say *"freedom of expression"* is in trouble


----------



## BATMAN

pkuser2k12 said:


> Imran said yesterday to Najam sethi please go in courts and* "make my day"*
> 
> If pti go to courts Najam Sethi will have no case to defend he will just say *"freedom of expression"* is in trouble



Imran went to streets against the mighty dictator of all times, why afraid of what Najam Sethi will reply.
BTW, Imran's complains, regarding Pervez Musharraf were similar.


----------



## pkuser2k12

BATMAN said:


> Imran went to streets against the mighty dictator of all times, why afraid of what Najam Sethi will reply.
> BTW, Imran's complains, regarding Pervez Musharraf were similar.




Imran is the only leader who spoke against Geo mafia,liberal leftest extremist journalists and sethi 

Najam sethi is accused he should go ahead and sue Imran


----------



## BATMAN

pkuser2k12 said:


> Imran is the only leader who spoke against Geo mafia,liberal leftest extremist journalists and sethi
> 
> Najam sethi is accused he should go ahead and sue Imran



Imran ran long march over Musharraf's temporary ban on GEO.


----------



## pkuser2k12

BATMAN said:


> Imran ran long march over Musharraf's temporary ban on GEO.




For freedom of speech or for Geo to favor him?


----------



## pkuser2k12

LoveIcon said:


> ML has retracted his statement about picture as it's not of NS, so i think this thread need to be locked






*He did not retract anything*


*Here is a new tweets by Mubashir Lucman*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435508892584251392


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

pkuser2k12 said:


> *He did not retract anything*
> 
> 
> *Here is a new tweets by Mubashir Lucman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435508892584251392


I posted her like maybe 2-3 years ago that back in early 90's I was informed by those in very close contact with dg isi that he was known atheist & working for foreign government(s) You can quoe me on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

LoveIcon said:


> ML has retracted his statement about picture as it's not of NS, so i think this thread need to be locked


Has he, really? Any link to his retraction; video or news?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Icarus said:


> He was a Marxist at the time and Pakistan was at loggerheads with everything to do with Marx. The Baloch Insurgency was also supported by Soviet Union through Iraq, so Najam Sethi was more likely the KGB's home boy!


great 
he made a governor of Punjab 
another terrorist Mullah plotter is negotiating the lives of Pakistanis
while the headless corpses of our soldiers are being desecrated in tribal areas and our former army chief is awaiting treason charges.


Democracy is the best revenge indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

Irfan Baloch said:


> great
> he made a governor of Punjab
> another terrorist Mullah plotter is negotiating the lives of Pakistanis
> while the headless corpses of our soldiers are being desecrated in tribal areas and our former army chief is awaiting treason charges.
> 
> 
> Democracy is the best revenge indeed



- Sethi was released by Zia who released and supported EVERY anti-Bhutto segment, least bothered about the state.

- Sethi was nabbed on charges of anti-state activities by NS (the charges were cooked up) but was released by blessed ISI again. If he is a stooge of any agency its not CIA or RAW but ISI (thus PA).

- Former Army chief is in the prison because he went against every rule and principle (but ex COAS didn't dare once name Zia as the architect of the misery which currently haunts this nation - like always ex-PA remain more loyal to their organization then to the nation which in most cases is an after thought.

- Precisely why PA should keep itself outside of the political sphere, every few years in the passion of toppling Indian govt it topples Pakistani parliament. Now that bad decisions of military have lead to this bloody situation how easily they throw the blame on civilians and democracy. Its the revenge of hare brained strategists if anything.


----------



## Sugarcane

pkuser2k12 said:


> *He did not retract anything*
> 
> 
> *Here is a new tweets by Mubashir Lucman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435508892584251392



You believe on this yellow journalist too much, don't forget that he became patriotic Pakistani in last couple of years, do little research is on his history, he is not better than NS & HM. 

I proved you in that thread as well but somehow you are not ready to believe, In the program you posted clip in OP, he is clearly showing one highlighted picture and alleging that he is NS, in next program (you posted link in that thread) he said that he misquoted name and that guy is some sheroo murree. If the same guy is Sheroo than which other person in that picture looks like NS? refer to link in post 37 about history of London Group as well. Little commonsense tells that he retracted his statement about picture and low life like him don't have courage to accept his blunder clearly. 

This tweet is not about picture but that 35 Puncture thing, anyway NS is not my punphee ka puttar that i have to defend him nor i have memory of goldfish that i have forgot the past of Mubashir Luqman & Shahid Maqsood, they are all same - But i am not fool enough to believe on everything just because i don't like NS that's why stated the fact which is that alleged picture is not of NS. When there are other lot of true evidences of his involvement in insurgency of 70's than why you need to make your case weak by basing it on a picture which is not his? Anyway it's up to you what you want to believe.



sur said:


> Has he, really? Any link to his retraction; video or news?



Ask pkuser to post that video here as well, he have posted that in another thread which i think is deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

He is now running the cricket board.


----------



## Alpha1




----------



## notsuperstitious

I know ultra touchy nationalism and utter stupidity often go hand in hand, so I'm not surprised to find that some intelligent posters believe the man in the picture is a 25 year old Najam Sethi!!!

I mean, seriously!

BTW the guy in the center is probably Veerappan, dressed like a Baloch to fool the patriotic Pakistanis!


----------



## majesticpankaj

One of the few people. .. who talks sense in Pakistan


----------



## fatman17

NS is a JJUN - jera jitay udhay nal....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Alpha1 said:


> View attachment 17516



He don't look like a young guy, the man in the picture looks in his 50s.


----------



## pkuser2k12

LoveIcon said:


> *
> You believe on this yellow journalist too much, don't forget that he became patriotic Pakistani in last couple of years, do little research is on his history, he is not better than NS & HM. *
> 
> I proved you in that thread as well but somehow you are not ready to believe, In the program you posted clip in OP, he is clearly showing one highlighted picture and alleging that he is NS, in next program (you posted link in that thread) he said that he misquoted name and that guy is some sheroo murree. If the same guy is Sheroo than which other person in that picture looks like NS? refer to link in post 37 about history of London Group as well. Little commonsense tells that he retracted his statement about picture and low life like him don't have courage to accept his blunder clearly.
> 
> This tweet is not about picture but that 35 Puncture thing, anyway NS is not my punphee ka puttar that i have to defend him nor i have memory of goldfish that i have forgot the past of Mubashir Luqman & Shahid Maqsood, they are all same - But i am not fool enough to believe on everything just because i don't like NS that's why stated the fact which is that alleged picture is not of NS. When there are other lot of true evidences of his involvement in insurgency of 70's than why you need to make your case weak by basing it on a picture which is not his? Anyway it's up to you what you want to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask pkuser to post that video here as well, he have posted that in another thread which i think is deleted.




you are 100% right Sir g on his yellow journalism no doubt about that


i remember he used to sit with Drunk Hassan Nisar and nisar would curse all of Pakistan and Pakistanis and he just sit there smiling


It is actually *Seth wars *


i watch media closely i know all of them specially ML,NS,HM SAFMA etc etc


His case got strong of alleged expose of Geo's corruption when Geo tried to sue Imran Khan and then in an interview with him Imran said he wont back off on what he said about Najam and geo group


Notice it is *Ary news+Dunya news+Express news+capital tv (ppp+Malik Riaz & Dedhi group) vs Geo news (pmln+Mian Mansha)*


----------



## krash

Oscar said:


> Because most sane men argue with facts and analysis.. the rest only have shallow rhetoric. When you have no substance, you resort to desperate measures such as screaming, labelling people and generally showing your educational,and intellectual background. whilst ruining any respect of your own family that you have.



I'm sorry. The man is a very well known former (speculatively) member of the BLA. Which translates into a traitor, mutineer, anti-state actor, etc. And you chose to defend this "sane" man? You don't need this picture or any other to realise who or what he is. Pray tell me what facts are these that you speak of? A bird? Isn't that his source for all of his "analyses"?


----------



## Cyberian

Icarus said:


> There were raids on Iraqi Consulate and Diplomatic Centers from where maps of Iranian and Pakistani Balochistan were discovered, arms and ammunition were also recovered. Let me try to find you a link.
> 
> If only I can find that book, it was a huge scandal, there's bound to be something on the net on it.



The Iraqi Consulate/Embassy in Pakistan was smuggling weapons into Balochistan during Iran-Iraq War. Iran found out and told Pakistan. The Islamic Republic of Pakistan was not too happy.

A few years later, thousands of Pakistani soldiers were sent to Western Asia to assist Saudi Arabia against Iraq in the First Gulf War.


----------



## SQ8

krash said:


> I'm sorry. The man is a very well known former (speculatively) member of the BLA. Which translates into a traitor, mutineer, anti-state actor, etc. And you chose to defend this "sane" man? You don't need this picture or any other to realise who or what he is. Pray tell me what facts are these that you speak of? A bird? Isn't that his source for all of his "analyses"?



Read your own post.. 

First you said well known.. then you said "speculatively".. which means you are speculating based on what well known?
How does one realize who he is? Unless of course I've already got a made up opinion and will believe anything degrading about it him just because I disagree with his opinion?? 

Facts are events that occur on the ground.. as they do. Not what we construe of it... unless off course you are prone to thinking that Zaid Hamid is factually correct.


----------



## turbo charged

bhai itni research ki kia zaroorat hai???

is ki to shakal pai hi hind kai mushrikeen jaisi lanat perri hui hai

star plus kai dramon mai aisay chachay app ko nazar ain gai...sharma,verma,mukherjee,

yeh kaisay ho saktay hai kai tum do number kaam kero or tumhari shakal pai lanat na perai.


tum haram khao or tumhari shakal halal khanay walon jaisi hi rahay

tumharay andar eman na ho or shakal tumhari eman walon jaisi ho

bhela yeh mumkin hai?

is talk show host ki shakal hi daikh lain....kaisi shaitaniat tapak rahi hai...

in kai salary packages dekho or in ki acting dekho

sanu note dikha sada mood banay

salman taseer kai yeh dono dost thay aik wakat mai.

governor house mai mil ker kuppi pia kertay thai....yakeen na aii to net per pics daikh lain.

kuppi penay walay ki shakal pai to waisay hi phitkaar per jati hai or ous ki sans sai hamak aati hai


aik kuppi penay walay ko agar public office mai bitha dia jai ga to wo apna kaam kaisay keray ga?ous kai zahen pai to her wakat kuppi or kuppi oriented activities sawar houn gi....or kuppi ki botal monthly salary mai to nahi khareedi jaa sakti......phir kuppi penay wala haram kamanay ka program banai gaa...phir ous ko implement kerai gai.........kuppi penay wala lazy aadmi ghareeb aadmi kai liay kion principal stand lai gaa??

jab tumhay kaha jata hai kai kuppi na pio....to tum kehtay ho kai kuppi pena to mayra personal or private matter hai.......kuppi kharednay kai liay jo tum corruption kertay ho...wo paisa kia tumhara hai ya ghareeb awam ka hai?

or agar kuppi pena gunah nahi to kuppi peenay walon ki shakalon pai lanat kio perri hoti hai?


----------



## krash

Oscar said:


> Read your own post..
> 
> First you said well known.. then you said "speculatively".. which means you are speculating based on what well known?
> How does one realize who he is? Unless of course I've already got a made up opinion and will believe anything degrading about it him just because I disagree with his opinion??
> 
> Facts are events that occur on the ground.. as they do. Not what we construe of it... unless off course you are prone to thinking that Zaid Hamid is factually correct.



You misunderstood me. I meant speculatively a 'former' member of the BLA. But like I said let's forget all of that. The man for many many years vociferously worked against the PMLN. Today he is their favourite lap dog. Why is he the current chairman of the PCB? How is he the current chairman of the PCB? Why was he appointed the caretaker chief minister of Punjab? Najam Sethi was part of the caretaker set up in 1996 which held elections that were massively rigged. Enter the puncturing scandal. In 2010 and 2011 he committed tax fraud through mis-declaration and concealment of his income. He receives taxable income from abroad which is taxable but is of course again undeclared. Owns millions of dollars worth of property abroad which is under his wife and kids'names so is obviously not his. His patrons are not very well hidden, there's a lot more and that isn't very well hidden either, it's just that we have a habit of forgetting.

The fact of the matter is that he is the exact same old snake just like Tahir-ul-Qadri. Only disguised in a new avatar. Where before they charmed the uneducated with religious colors this new breed seduces the educated with the guise of liberalism and "rationale", irony. Works well, it's in fashion to support anything which supposedly sounds educated but without ever any research or thought on our part. Ayn Rand was the uncrowned queen of this art, her books claimed many wise men.

ps: I came to know of his tv show a lot after knowing what he really was.


----------

